# HyperText Transfer Protocol



## Purple (7 Apr 2005)

I'm looking for more help. When I log on to a web site some of the images are not showing. They come up as a blank box with a small red X in the corner. When I right click on the image and look at Properties is says that my HyperText Transfer Protocol is not available. How do I make it available?
Any help appreciated.


----------



## zag (7 Apr 2005)

HyperText Transfer Protocol is in fact HTTP (as in http://...), so the error message is misleading since you wouldn't be getting any of the page content (or ever be able to browse) if it wasn't working.

The red X normally indicates a problem on the other end where the page description says to include an image, but the server can't find an image.

I take it that this is only happening when you log into a particular site ?

If you are in work you might find that your IT department have blocked certain images in order to reduce bandwidth consumption and advertsing - so this is another possibility.  The web page is requesting an image, but your network is preventing the image from being downloaded

z


----------



## Purple (7 Apr 2005)

Hi Zag,
No it's on all web sites and the security settings for my PC on the server are the same as everyone elses in the office. I can't figure it out...


----------



## ClubMan (7 Apr 2005)

When you say some images do not show correctly do you mean that some do? What happens when you press _F5 _or _Ctrl-F5 _to force a page refresh? Do the same graphics consistently show/not show for a particular page/site even after forcing a page refresh? Have you tried another browser?


----------



## Purple (7 Apr 2005)

Hi Guys, 
It sems to only be .jpg images that are not showing....


----------



## ClubMan (7 Apr 2005)

What browser? Did they show before? If so what changed in the meantime? Have you tried another browser?


----------



## Purple (7 Apr 2005)

Microsoft internet explorer. It's a new PC so no, they didn't show before.
I havn't tried another browser.


----------



## ClubMan (7 Apr 2005)

If I was you I'd install FireFox (actually I'd also stick with that but that's another matter...) and see if _JPEGs _appear OK using it. If they do then it's an _IE_ specific issue - possibly the options/settings. If they don't appear in _FireFox _then it's a more general problem with the _PC _or the server/proxy.


----------



## Purple (7 Apr 2005)

Thanks for all the help. I will give that a go and do a bit more digging.

http://www._sitetoview_.com/graphics/homeimages/plant_04-over.jpg is given as the URL address in General properties. Type, size, created and modifies all show "Not Available".


----------



## ClubMan (7 Apr 2005)

The properties will display as _"Not Available"_ because the browser doesn't have the object (_JPEG _graphic file) from which to get these. Why the browser can't get the object in the first place is the key question. You could compare your _IE_ browser settings with those of your colleagues whose browsers work OK and see if you can spot any differences. No chance that you're running a firewall (e.g. _XP SP2_ firewall) and they're not in case that's causing the problem? Trying _FireFox _would definitely be a good idea too.


----------

